# NIC - Nickel Industries



## System (20 July 2018)

Nickel Mines is an Australian company that currently holds an 80% interest in the Hengjaya nickel mine located in Morowali Regency, Central Sulawesi, Indonesia, which mines nickel laterite ore. The northern-most boundary of the Hengjaya Mine is only 12 kilometres south of the Indonesia Morowali Industrial Park (IMIP), which is controlled by the Tsingshan Group.

The Company intends to expand its operations from exclusively being a nickel ore miner at the Hengjaya Mine to having the capability to process and produce nickel pig iron.

The Company entered into a Collaboration and Subscription Agreement dated 19 September 2017 (as amended by supplemental letter agreements dated 16 April 2018 and 2 July 2018) (CSA) with Shanghai Decent Investment (Group) Co., Ltd., a Tsingshan Group company and another cornerstone investor, Shanghai Wanlu Investment Co., Ltd.

The CSA sets out (among other things) the terms on which a 2-line Rotary Kiln Electric Furnace plant within the IMIP will be funded and constructed (RKEF Project).

Nickel Mines currently owns 25% of the RKEF Project.

It is anticipated that NIC will list on the ASX during Ausgust 2018.

https://www.nickelmines.com.au


----------



## Trav. (7 July 2019)

NIC looks to be challenging ATH of $0.465. Nice BO on Friday after Thursday 7.5% rise.


----------



## peter2 (19 July 2019)

Nice chart pick there @Trav.  It's now a few weeks later and price has gone BOOM. 
Gold and nickel seem to be hot right now. 
The arrow shows the bullish weekly bar that I liked and used to start a trade in the ASX40 pos portfolio.


----------



## sptrawler (19 July 2019)

Worth a read.
https://smallcaps.com.au/nickel-price-surges-stockpiles-deplete-indonesia-threatens-export-ban/


----------



## tinhat (20 July 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Worth a read.
> https://smallcaps.com.au/nickel-price-surges-stockpiles-deplete-indonesia-threatens-export-ban/




I haven not looked into NIC yet. I found this article "Nickel’s Chance to Shine Again" a very good short introduction to where nickel is at".


----------



## Trav. (29 July 2019)

August Tipping Comp

NIC burst through $0.50 earlier this month and reached $0.58 on the 22/7. Since then they have tested new support and looks to gathering a bit of momentum to tackle $0.60. NIC will be in new terrain once it breaks $0.585 and I will be interested to see how high it can go.


----------



## Trav. (9 August 2019)

NIC is having a go at breaking 60c today. Good volume already..






holding


----------



## Porper (9 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> NIC is having a go at breaking 60c today. Good volume already..
> 
> View attachment 96686
> 
> ...





MCR just broken out too. Lots of these basing type patterns have...and still are breaking out with conviction. PRU , SLR...there is a big list although those 2 are Gold stocks.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## Trav. (9 August 2019)

Very nice close today to sustain the BO of $0.60


----------



## Trav. (9 August 2019)

@Porper definitely helps that Nickel and Gold prices are travelling well.


----------



## Trav. (15 August 2019)

Some news this morning

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190815/pdf/447hj400s8ss13.pdf


----------



## Trav. (5 September 2019)

NIC enjoying the run on Nickel at the moment. 

Holding, target reached and TS in place






https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/44808x0r2f0b8y.pdf


----------



## Trav. (28 November 2019)

After a nice trade back in September, I am back in for another run with NIC.

2 x positions entered this month @ $0.55 and $0.59.


----------



## Trav. (13 December 2019)

Couple of good days this week and a nice finish resulted in NIC falling short of my tartget area, so I will continue to hold.

No news so far this month so happy with the SP at the moment. 16 bars since initial buy which is something that I am monitoring ( hold time ) as backtesting average is 19 bars and I would like to improve on this.


----------



## Trav. (15 December 2019)

Just killing some time and a nice abcd pattern of NIC as well. This is something else that I am looking at in my trading system. Keeping the old grey matter active !!


----------



## frugal.rock (21 October 2020)

Any current thoughts on this one?
Solid general trend over the last year or so.
Another missed boat?
Seems nickel is the new trender with E. Musk requesting it.


----------



## bohn (21 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Any current thoughts on this one?
> Solid general trend over the last year or so.
> Another missed boat?
> Seems nickel is the new trender with E. Musk requesting it.




I have been in and out of this a couple of times - I don't really like buying in here.
PAN is an interesting one though, I think that has quite a lot of room to go.


----------



## peter2 (2 June 2021)

Started speculative position in *NIC *because it's a current Ni producer not a wannabe producer. I also believe in the narrative that companies need more nickel. Nickel, like lithium remains a longer term buy the dip opportunity on every dip.


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 August 2021)

TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				




that .950 level looked inviting as a heavy discount in a decent trend


----------



## peter2 (4 August 2021)

No, we don't want to see *NIC* back at 0.95 just so you can buy it cheaper. Buy high, sell higher.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2021)

This stock had not entered my sphere of observation until yesterday, despite having been previously held by P2 I see.
Price action today looked bullish, but now I look at the chart, it looks like a $1 barcode...

I am now thinking I should check a nickel price chart,...
Not held


----------



## Tropico (25 November 2021)

Really has been on a burner the last few days. Resistance keeps falling.


----------



## brerwallabi (24 December 2021)

Nice five wave pattern developed from start of October entered at $1.19 looking for a fifth leg to reach around $1.50.


----------



## Boggo (24 December 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Nice five wave pattern developed from start of October entered at $1.19 looking for a fifth leg to reach around $1.50.



Yes, tend to agree, $1.50 area as a minimum ?

(click to expand)


----------



## Sean K (24 December 2021)

Boggo said:


> Yes, tend to agree, $1.50 area as a minimum ?
> 
> (click to expand)
> View attachment 134748




Boggo and @brerwallabi, what's the rule on the W5 extension? Interested to see how this pans out.


----------



## Boggo (24 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> Boggo and @brerwallabi, what's the rule on the W5 extension? Interested to see how this pans out.




Primary method but there are also procedures for W.1 and W.4.


----------



## brerwallabi (24 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> Boggo and @brerwallabi, what's the rule on the W5 extension? Interested to see how this pans out.



It is also possible the 5th wave could fail, in this particular case I am hoping that the 5th wave equals the length of the first wave which is why I see my target of around $1.50 this can be quite common.
It’s also possible that the 5th wave could extend further then the first wave. Boggo’s question is asking if $1.50 is the minimum, for me it could be.
The nickel price outlook looks quite good going forward the next few years although doubtful if we will see huge rises. NIC had a positive last quarter, have a look at the last activities report there seems to be a bit of exuberance around it hence the movement in price.


----------



## Boggo (12 January 2022)

Minimum target area achieved.
Where to from here, next level or a correction ?

I won’t have internet for the next few days (in the Gawler Ranges) but it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2022)

Boggo said:


> Minimum target area achieved.
> Where to from here, next level or a correction ?
> 
> I won’t have internet for the next few days (in the Gawler Ranges) but it will be interesting to watch.




Only just broken 2 year high, so maybe still has some life in it. In the right commodity at the moment. As long as Ni keeps going, then who knows. 

They might branch off into fashion as well.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2022)

Bell Potter think they have a little more room to go.


----------



## brerwallabi (12 January 2022)

Nasty upside gap the wave might extend further or possibly be terminating.
Downside is a fall back to around $1.30 the forth wave low.
Regardless I see NIC as a medium term trade and it was a pick in the yearly ASF competition the Bell Potter valuation of $1.87 is achievable and might be a tad conservative.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> They might branch off into fashion as well.



Hmmm, so what does 
Ms MoneyMoney do as a director, especially with her "degree" from the "istituto marangaoni" ?

Nickel price sure is way up there (over 3 or 4% up last night), have been expecting a breather on that.


----------



## Boggo (20 January 2022)

Back in the big smoke after a little outback getaway.

Follow up from this post NIC projection
Good to see that NIC played by the rules.

(click to expand)


----------



## brerwallabi (20 January 2022)

I am holding on to this even if we see a bit of a correction soon.
All indicators looking good at this stage.


----------



## Boggo (23 February 2022)

NIC back in play again.
Would have preferred a turn closer to the Typical Wave 3.
If it makes it to the Minimum Wave C it is still worthwhile.

(click to expand)


----------



## brerwallabi (27 February 2022)

Boggo said:


> NIC back in play again.
> Would have preferred a turn closer to the Typical Wave 3.
> If it makes it to the Minimum Wave C it is still worthwhile.
> 
> ...



Just about to turn around, I hope.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

Having a go to set a new all time high in conjunction with the nickel price.
Fingers crossed it punches through...🤞
Will be keeping an eye on momentum as it may try and test $1.40 again, as is the nature of the market


----------



## Boggo (3 March 2022)

Follow up from here...
An earlier post

Present position of the chart (and my position)

(click to expand)


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

For a bit of perspective, nickel has risen around 21% in the last month. 
Nearly 2/3 or around 13% of that in the last week. Nuts.

I think the cost of living for many will be soon unreachable, within how many months will it take to filter through to the consumer?
The proposition is all looking a bit ugly at the moment.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Having a go to set a new all time high in conjunction with the nickel price.
> Fingers crossed it punches through...🤞
> Will be keeping an eye on momentum as it may try and test $1.40 again, as is the nature of the market
> 
> View attachment 138505



My guess is it will punch through @frugal.rock . 

Depends on PON and open tomorrow obviously, though chart looks good. 

Well done @Boggo 






gg


----------



## peter2 (9 March 2022)

@Boggo  Timely chart post re *NIC*. Well done, you've still got it. 

So what happened today?  *NIC* open high at 1.75 and closed below 1.50 ! 
Surely (don't call be Shirley), that selloff has got to be oversold. 

I'm aware that *NIC* produces nickel from laterite, not as cheap and clean as the Ni-sulphide but it's still nickel. With Russia (15-20% world prod'n) out of favour, *NIC* has got to be better off in the short to medium term because of the outrageous rally in price of nickel.


----------



## Boggo (9 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> @Boggo  Timely chart post re *NIC*. Well done, you've still got it.
> 
> So what happened today?  *NIC* open high at 1.75 and closed below 1.50 !
> Surely (don't call be Shirley), that selloff has got to be oversold.
> ...




I’m away from home in the SE of SA until next Sunday.
Marginal phone coverage in this location but enough to see a lot of red numbers !
Looks like the nickel and lithium etc sectors finally succumbed to the overall sentiment.


----------



## peter2 (9 March 2022)

Interesting open. *NIC* opened lower, while *PAN*, *MCR* and *IGO* opened higher.

Is something on the nose in Indonesia, other than durian?

_Edit_: NIC is now down 17%. Time for a "please explain" from the ASX.


----------



## Tropico (9 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> Interesting open. *NIC* opened lower, while *PAN*, *MCR* and *IGO* opened higher.
> 
> Is something on the nose in Indonesia, other than durian?



NIC collaboration with Tsingshan, who is up for $8 billion (or more) margin call on LME


----------



## peter2 (9 March 2022)

Yes, I read something about a Chinese firm holding short nickel positions when the nickel price hit $100 and the future's exchange halted trading. The report did mention that the firm was given extra time to pay the margin due to the exceptional circumstances. 

However that was last night, the *NIC *selloff started yesterday with other commodities falling also. It's still worth a "please explain" though.


----------



## Trader X (9 March 2022)

Wondering if NIC's crash over the last few days is related to news below, IGO is bouncing up today...

_*Now we are hearing a Chinese nickel player is facing huge losses on shorts its carrying – the last few days has seen an almighty squeeze on the upside which is undoubtedly destroying someone’s balance sheet. These panic style moves are rarely sustainable medium-term but obviously anything’s possible day to day, interestingly yesterday saw major local nickel producer IGO Ltd (IGO) reverse panic like strong early gains to close down on the session.*_

*On Tuesday The London Metal Exchange (LME) was forced to halt nickel trading, and cancel trades, after 3-month nickel more than doubled to over $US100,00 – somebody was clearly “short and caught” as the saying goes.*
_*It would appear China’s Tsingshan Holding Group was forced to cover short positions as prices rose sharply as supply concerns intensified after Russia’s invasion of the Ukraine – sounds very expensive! *_


----------



## peter2 (9 March 2022)

Report from Bloomberg.


----------



## Trader X (9 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> Report from Bloomberg



What's the connection with NIC though?  Soaring Nickel prices should be a positive unless NIC has also been shorting Nickel on the LME? This would seem to be the best explanation for NIC's share price tanking but can't find any disclosure on this as yet.

Hmm, NIC trading now paused on the ASX pending an announcement, sounds ominous.


----------



## peter2 (9 March 2022)

NIC operates in partnership with Tsingshan. Tsingshan owns 19% of *NIC*. 

If Tsingshan is shutdown, *NIC* is in trouble.


----------



## Trader X (9 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> NIC operates in partnership with Tsingshan. Tsingshan owns 19% of *NIC*.



So then, given the extraordinary volume in NIC today, would this be primarily due to Tsingshan selling down its position to meet margin calls?


----------



## sptrawler (9 March 2022)

Is NIC a good falling knife buy? It's times like this where fortunes are made and lost IMO.


----------



## bk1 (9 March 2022)

I think it depends on your view of laterite nickel.
Musk has said he is not interested, but Indonesia intends to be a player in the *entire* EV value chain.
These prices will abate in time and Tsingshan is not going anywhere, not with the contracts already written with some big players.


----------



## Trader X (9 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Is NIC a good falling knife buy? It's times like this where fortunes are made and lost IMO.



Need more information, if the selling pressure is mainly Tsingshan dumping NIC shares to meet margin calls then of course deep value would emerge given the current nickel price.


----------



## Trader X (9 March 2022)

NIC halted down 33%, then resumes trading later in the day to finish down 4.75%!  Wild ride and some serious upside for those who bought into the crash in the morning.  Their ASX response obviously calmed the market...

_The Company acknowledges recent press speculation regarding a short position in LME nickel held by Tsingshan group and the implications this had had on global nickel markets. The Company notes following discussions today with personnel of Tsingshan and its affiliate Shanghai Decent (‘Tsingshan’): 

• the Company’s operations at the Hengjaya Nickel and Ranger Nickel projects are unaffected, as is commissioning at the Angel Nickel project and construction at the Oracle Nickel project. 
• Tsingshan have firmly assured the Company that they have no intention of selling any shares that it holds in the Company. 
• there has been no change in Tsingshan’s irrevocable undertaking to purchase all of the nickel pig iron produced by the Company’s RKEF operations. 
• there has been no impact on Tsingshan’s intention to receive Nickel Mines shares in the Conditional Placement as detailed on 9 February 2022 as part consideration for the Company acquiring a 70% interest in the Oracle Nickel Project. 
• Tsingshan remains the world’s largest stainless steel and nickel producer with its operations generating revenues of 352B RMB (US$~$56B) in 2021. Tsingshan’s operations remain robust and unaffected with the Group having strong confidence in its ability to manage its current market position. _


----------



## waterbottle (9 March 2022)

How would they know if Tsingshan is dumping or not? Won't know until a few days after the fact once it's reported to the ASX...


----------



## sptrawler (10 March 2022)

NIC's slide continues after a minor reprieve. IDNH


----------



## waterbottle (10 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> NIC's slide continues after a minor reprieve. IDNH
> 
> View attachment 138875




Might be calling management's bluff on Tsingshan


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2022)

If all this is just a trading blunder then this represents an incredible buying opportunity, IF the underlying basis of it's MC have not changed in the past three days. But, I have not been following and don't know a thing about NIC. Looks like others are buying the sell-off too.


----------



## Trader X (10 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Looks like others are buying the sell-off too.



No significant change of interest notices posted yet on the ASX for NIC but the volume over the last 3 days is extraordinary...


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2022)

Trader X said:


> No significant change of interest notices posted yet on the ASX for NIC but the volume over the last 3 days is extraordinary...
> 
> View attachment 138885




I'm referring to the long tails on the last 2 days' candles.


----------



## waterbottle (11 March 2022)

Tycoon behind nickel’s big short has power to fuel more drama
					

Massive short positions held by Tsingshan have gone disastrously awry over the past few days.




					www.mining.com
				




Seems to me like NIC is in trouble. A majority holder wants low nickel prices and now is on a losing trade


----------



## Trader X (11 March 2022)

waterbottle said:


> Seems to me like NIC is in trouble. A majority holder wants low nickel prices and now is on a losing trade



From the article, the short hedge position was based on faulty assumptions and forecasting.  Predicting lower nickel prices by taking a short hedge position as a producer is a bit different to wanting low prices due to speculation.  The fact though that one market participant has so much influence is a concern, however...
_
"If it can weather the current storm, Tsingshan – which recorded more than $40 billion in annual revenue over the past two years – should be a prime beneficiary of higher nickel prices as the world’s top producer. In the short term, a package of loans from Chinese and international banks will help Tsingshan meet its immediate liquidity squeeze."_


----------



## Trader X (11 March 2022)

So market disclosure out today reveals Baillie Gifford & Co to be the major seller on Wednesday.  Meanwhile director Weifeng Huang just bought another 295,000 shares of NIC.


----------



## Miner (14 March 2022)

NIC was under TH, market rumour, denial, share price slumped, I for the first time did a day trade and took my cash by buying just before TH was announced and selling them but it looks a bad sign now with the SPP withdrawn on 11 March (I was shortsighted to follow the news)
LME SUSPENDED nickel trade








						LME Suspension May Prove Timely for Nickel Mines – ShareCafe
					

No trading in nickel on the LME for at least part of this week should be good news for Nickel Mines after its shares lost 25% last week in the wake of the problems involving Tsingshan.




					www.sharecafe.com.au
				



*


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02497956-2A1362511?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 (WHY THEY SOLD OFF??? Any connection with the short seller Tsingshan or Russian connection as a major investor as Russia has been the biggest exporter of Nickel also  ??) *






*This chart shows so much of blood shed and in the mean time a director bought shares worth $393,000 - does he know something market does not even see or was he connected as a part of the short seller ?*






*NIC Withdraws Share Purchase Plan (NIC.ASX*)
L1: NIC has announced that the Share Purchase Plan has been withdrawn effective immediately. The Board of Directors has decided that it is in the best interests of shareholders to cancel the Share Purchase Plan due to market volatility and the retraction in the company’s share price in recent days, with NIC’s share price currently at a 10.9% discount to share price determined under the SPP.
Summary

NIC has announced the withdrawal of the SPP which was announced on 16 February 2022. All application money will be refunded on or around 16 March 2022.
The purpose of the Share Purchase Plan was to allow shareholders to participate in capital raising announced 9 February on the same terms as participants in Institutional Placement and the Conditional Placement to Shanghai Decent (or its nominee).
The share price was determined at $1.37 under the SPP.
Applications for the Share Purchase Plan had far exceeded the target amount of $18m, with applications received totalling approximately $57m.
NIC’s Board of Directors has decided that it is in the best interests of shareholders to cancel the Share Purchase Plan due to market volatility and the retraction in the company’s share price in recent days.
The $18m+ that NIC passed on isn’t required for NIC to be able to complete the acquisition of an initial 30% stake in the Oracle Nickel Project.
Kind regards,
Julius Zondag
Senior Research Analyst, Maqro Capital


----------



## Trader X (14 March 2022)

Interesting article in the AFR on the Tsingshan short hedge debacle...

Tsingshan debacle exposes weak underbelly of LME​_"As Bloomberg noted, “based on that figure, the tycoon’s company, Tsingshan Holding Group Co, would have owed JPMorgan about $US1 billion in margin on Monday. The nickel producer has been struggling to pay margin calls to its banks and brokers.”

According to the Bloomberg report, “Tsingshan’s difficulties paying its margin calls have put its banks and brokers in a bind, as they have had to make hefty margin calls of their own at the LME to cover their short positions on the exchange. If Tsingshan walks away from its commitments, the banks stand to lose billions of dollars.” ...

But there appears to be a sticking point in the talks. Both the LME and Chinese officials want Tsingshan to pay its brokers and exit its position, allowing the market to reopen in an orderly fashion.

Tsingshan’s bridging loans, however, give it the ability to meet margin calls when the market reopens.

Xiang is obviously calculating that the situation can be resolved without losses, either for Tsingshan or its banks. That’s because if the Chinese nickel giant can find a way through its present difficulties, it will ultimately benefit from higher prices.

What’s more, if Xiang holds on to his short position, as he has told his banks he wants to, and nickel prices go down once the LME reopens, the amount of money he owes his banks and brokers would also drop sharply.

Still, the Tsingshan episode has raised serious questions about the huge systemic risk lurking on commodity exchanges.

One issue is the lack of transparency, and the lack of disclosure regarding off-exchange positions.

Tsingshan, for instance, has a short position of 30,000 tonnes of nickel directly on the LME, which is held through brokers.

But the bulk of its 150,000-tonne short-position has been accumulated through bilateral deals with banks. Companies prefer these “over-the-counter” positions because there are less onerous reporting requirements. The banks then offset their risk by selling futures contracts on the LME.

But there are also big questions about whether clearing houses such as the LME are adequately capitalised given their potentially huge systemic risk."_


----------



## sptrawler (14 March 2022)

This debacle has to be a plus for BHP's nickel west division, battery companies will want to lock in long term supply contracts, with reliable suppliers IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (14 March 2022)

Here is another article that explains the LME nickel situation quite well.








						Nickel, the devil’s metal with a history of bad behaviour
					

The global nickel market is in a pricing black-out, writes Andy Home.




					www.mining.com
				




And nickel has delivery issues which are all its own.

“Part of the problem, critics say, is linked to the structure of the contract,” Clow wrote in 1992, explaining, “only a minority of the nickel produced every year is deliverable against the LME contract (…) LME stocks represent only a small percentage of worldwide production.”

That is as true today as it was back then.

Only Class I nickel, defined as nickel with greater than 99.8% purity, is deliverable against the LME contract.

Nickel comes in multiple forms and guises – nickel pig iron, nickel matte, ferronickel, nickel sulphate – all of which need to be price-hedged on the LME but none of which can be delivered.

Indonesia, the world’s driver of primary production growth, doesn’t produce nickel in Class I form.

Tsingshan, the Chinese company at the epicentre of the current storm, has massive nickel capacity in Indonesia but its metal is either flowing directly into its stainless steel meltshops or being converted into intermediate products for shipment to Chinese battery makers. None of it is Class 1.

Whatever the mix of price hedging and speculative overlay in the company’s positioning, the short play ultimately had no physical delivery escape path.

Others may have fallen through the same price-delivery gap. The LME’s latest positioning report shows four significant short-position holders on the main March prompt date. If those are hedges against anything other than Class I, the owners are in the same pickle.

Nickel’s deliverability issue has dogged the LME contract since launch. There was intense industry discussion in the 1990s about the disconnect between exchange and supply-chain pricing.

But finding good-delivery criteria for a highly variable product such as ferronickel, which can grade between 20% and 40% with a wide spectrum of iron content, proved impossible.

The stainless steel sector, historically the largest user of nickel, evolved a surcharge system to try and mitigate and pass through nickel’s price volatility, but at the occasional cost of generating an echo-effect in the stainless stocking cycle.

Nickel sulphate, a fast-growing process stream which is destined for battery makers but is also not exchange deliverable, opens up another potential rift in the pricing landscape.

The London Metal Exchange is facing a lot of pressure to think harder about how it manages markets such as nickel after this week’s chaos.

But the nickel market also needs to think a lot harder about how it wants to handle its pricing risk.


----------



## brerwallabi (15 March 2022)

From a 50% paper profit to a real 10% profit in a few days.
I don’t think I have taken a hit like that before.
When the dust settles which I believe it has and the market has previously valued NIC at this current level does it warrant an entry, the question is to myself.
Will look to enter again tomorrow after some thought.


----------



## brerwallabi (17 March 2022)

Back in, my worry was that NIC could have sunk below a dollar with a rumored sell off by Tsingshan.
The stabilizers have held it steady and looks like it’s full steam ahead again.
Can’t see why it won’t gradually build back up to previous highs


----------



## System (3 June 2022)

On June 3rd, 2022, Nickel Mines Limited changed its name to Nickel Industries Limited.


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2022)

Understandable reaction to the news. 










I've transferred my nickel position to *MCR*.


----------

